# DEO 20/21 Intake numbers? DEO Log O



## mellauren (28 Oct 2020)

Hey
I know that usually there is a list that has the DEO intake numbers on it, but I can't find this years intake numbers anywhere, only past years. I have searched numerous different ways and can't find any for this F/Y.  Anyone know what the numbers for DEO Log O and how many positions there are left?


----------



## Mirin (28 Oct 2020)

The intake was actually posted sometime in April/May I believe.  It has since been removed within the last month or so.  I suspect this is because of the pandemic and shifting priorities.


----------



## mellauren (28 Oct 2020)

Thanks Mirin, I though I had seen it somewhere but when I couldn't find it again I though maybe it was all in my head lol. 

I wonder If the numbers have changed (I thought the Log O was at 30), or if they are just down because they don't know if they would be able to get everyone through basic with the cancelled courses.


----------



## Mirin (28 Oct 2020)

I browse this forum and old.reddit.com/r/canadianforces  in the weekly recruiting thread.  There doesn't appear to be a lot of movement for new DEO offers.  There's apparently a BMOQ serial being run in November 2020, but it's not clear to me whether that's for new offers generated since the pandemic started, or offers that were given before.  At this rate, I suspect numbers have been reduced for FY20/21.  I'm currently on the competition list, and have the BMOQ qual from a few years ago.  Naturally there's a backlog to clear from BMQ/BMOQ.  So until that's done, or near done, new offers will likely only trickle in, and likely for trades that really need manning now.


----------



## HiTechComms (28 Oct 2020)

I was told there is a 2 month backlog just in processing medical results. I am not in a hurry as enlisting would result in a massive pay cut which is not ideal situation prior to December. I am still waiting for my interview. I suspect I will not hear from recruitment until Jan/Feb.  Maybe half way through 2021 is when BMOQ would happen if I actually get in. 

I was told that DEO Log is pretty well much filled up after my CFAT. Nice thing is that I am DEO Sig which has far more positions open.

*shrug* It happens or it doesn't. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## Canadian_beast (31 Oct 2020)

I just did my final interview, and was told I should should be told my bmq date either before Christmas or sometime on January, that is for infantry.
Not sure if this helps any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapletree001 (2 Nov 2020)

I was told by recruiter today that DEO Log application got pushed back due to "lack of positions", even though there is 35 intake nationwide this year, with majority available, so a bit weriod.

also, the BMOQ for Nov has been cancelled due to covid


----------



## dapaterson (2 Nov 2020)

Mapletree001 said:
			
		

> I was told by recruiter today that DEO Log application got pushed back due to "lack of positions", even though there is 35 intake nationwide this year, with majority available, so a bit weriod.
> 
> also, the BMOQ for Nov has been cancelled due to covid



"Positions" may apply equally to training capacity; the original intake plan was drafted a year ago, and did not include COVID as a planning factor.


----------



## Mapletree001 (2 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> "Positions" may apply equally to training capacity; the original intake plan was drafted a year ago, and did not include COVID as a planning factor.



makes sense for "positions" explanation...

thanks


----------



## Mapletree001 (3 Nov 2020)

Oaky, new information...

I was told HQ has shifted priority to processing NCMs in demand, rather LOG which has hundreds of candidates in the selection pool.

Question: with hundreds of applicants ready for picking for less than 30 LOG positions, even wait till April comes around, what is the chance for applicant like me(CFRC paused my app, haven't done medicle yet) to be compeitation listed?

if we do the math, say 20 or so new LOG positions added every new fiscal, to get hundreds of people offered before even taking new applications, that could simply take several years(4-5)? it that realistic or the HQ will treat everyone who hasn't been selected the same at Arpil 2021, and make everyone equal opportunity to be selected?

appreciate an experienced personell(recruiter or veteran) shed some lights....
I have inquired with a local recruiter but no response yet...


----------



## Bluebeaver (6 Jun 2021)

There were a few DEO Log Os in the March 2021 BMOQ. So, they are definitely still hiring. Keep it up.


----------



## da1root (7 Jun 2021)

Bluebeaver said:


> There were a few DEO Log Os in the March 2021 BMOQ. So, they are definitely still hiring. Keep it up.



Pssssst - when replying to threads look at the posting date.  Not only is this post over 7 months old but it's labelled "DEO 20/21 Intake Numbers" - we're now in FY 21/22.

But on another note, welcome to the forum.


----------

